# Welches PC Spiel könnt Ihr mir empfehlen ?



## helli09 (1. November 2012)

*Welches PC Spiel könnt Ihr mir empfehlen ?*

Hi,

ich stelle mir gerade ein neuen PC zusammen und suche jetzt auch dazu mal ein aktuelles PC Spiel.
Gefallen würde mir:
- Horror
- Shooter (nicht zuviel Taktik mit etlichen Tasten...)
- oder so ne Richtung wie Sherlock Holmes

nicht gefallen mir:
-Strategie Klickspiele wie Diablo oder WOW oder sowas....

Danke für eure Ideen.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (1. November 2012)

*AW: Welches PC Spiel könnt Ihr mir empfehlen ?*

Legst du viel wert auf nen Multiplayermodus? Wenn nicht, dann würde ich mir z.B. mal Metro2033 anschauen (gabs beim letzten Steam Summer Sale für 2,49€)
Metro hat mir persönlich sehr gut gefallen. Allerdings zieht es deutlich mehr Leistung als z.B. Battlefield 3 u. sieht schlechter aus.

Richtig gut sind natürlich Battlefield Bad Company 2 Battlefield: Bad Company 2 [UK Import]: Amazon.de: Games
u. falls du nichts gegen Origin hast BF3

ZZ. gibt es bei Steam einen Sale von 33% auf CS GO u. dazu ein gratis Wochenende zum testen.


----------



## atzenfreak99 (1. November 2012)

Probier es doch vielleicht mal mit der call of duty Serie.


----------



## Roy888777 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Welches PC Spiel könnt Ihr mir empfehlen ?*

Multiplayer:
-BF3
-War of the Roses. Ein Action 3d person game das im Rosenkrieg zwischen York und Lancester spielt.
Meiner meinung nach bessere Grafik als bf3. Kam anfang Oktober raus.

Singleplayer:

AC3 und Ac Brotherhood und Moh Warfighter. Call of Juarez Boun in Blood.


----------



## helli09 (3. November 2012)

*AW: Welches PC Spiel könnt Ihr mir empfehlen ?*

Hi 

Danke für eure Antworten. Gibt es zu den Spielen eine Demo ?

Grüsse helli


----------



## facehugger (3. November 2012)

*AW: Welches PC Spiel könnt Ihr mir empfehlen ?*

Wenn du auf Shockmomente und Atmosphäre stehst, dann gönn dir unbedingt Dead Space 1/2. Besonders Teil 1 habe ich trotz der etwas trägen Steuerung geliebt

Gruß


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. November 2012)

*AW: Welches PC Spiel könnt Ihr mir empfehlen ?*

Die Bioshock Reihe könnte Interessant sein, bei Action vielleicht Saboteur. In Richtung Sherlock Holmes wäre Baphometes Fluch ganz nett ( allerdings point & Klick )


----------



## facehugger (4. November 2012)

*AW: Welches PC Spiel könnt Ihr mir empfehlen ?*

Die FEAR-Reihe könnte für dich ebenfalls interessant sein. Das Komplett-Paket gibts aktuell im Blödmarkt für nen Zwanni...

Gruß


----------



## InQontrol (4. November 2012)

Wenn du Wert auf Grafik legst und mal deine neue Hardware was fordern möchtest dann
Spiel mal Crysis 1 super Singleplayer,
Crysis 2 extreme Grafik mit netten Singleplayer und sehr schnellen Multiplayer.
Zudem kannst du diese ausprobieren da Crysis 3  im Anmarsch ist und es dir vllt bei der Kaufentscheidung hilft.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. November 2012)

*AW: Welches PC Spiel könnt Ihr mir empfehlen ?*

Stalker und Half Life könnte was sein oder ev. die Teile CoD / MoH oder Brothers in Arms " Hells Highway ". Far Cry, Mass Effect, BF BCII oder Mafia waren auch nette Games


----------



## Roy888777 (6. November 2012)

*AW: Welches PC Spiel könnt Ihr mir empfehlen ?*

Also die meisten Vorschläge waren keine aktuellen Games. Neuere Spiele haben so gut wie nie Demos sondern nur wenn überhaupt Betas die nur Multiplayer beinhalten. Das einzeigste du könntest dir z. B. Let's plays davon angucken.


----------



## bofferbrauer (6. November 2012)

*AW: Welches PC Spiel könnt Ihr mir empfehlen ?*

Falls dich Kickstarter interessiert: Sir, you are being hunted und The Ship: Full Steam Ahead sind Schleichshooter, der erste ein Singleplayer Game, der zweite auf Multi ausgelegt (Du bist gleichzeitig Jäger UND gejagter bei dem Spiel). Delaware St.John: Asylum of the Lost ist ein Horror-Adventure, welches eine möglichst hohe Gruselathmosphäre erreichen will. Problem ist halt, dass sie alle erst fruhestens nächsten Sommer (the Ship: Full Steam ahead sogar erst Frühjahr 2014) rauskommen - wenn sie erfolgreich finanziert werden. Wenigstens für Sir, you are being hunted dürfte dies allerdings kein problem sein, es ist schon auf über 90% und die Kampagne ist erst am Anfang


----------



## Ahab (6. November 2012)

*AW: Welches PC Spiel könnt Ihr mir empfehlen ?*

Valves Orange Box mit Half Life 2 und den beiden Episoden! Sollte jeder Spieler im Repertoire haben. Ein bisschen Horror ist auch dabei.  Sehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## mds51 (6. November 2012)

*AW: Welches PC Spiel könnt Ihr mir empfehlen ?*

Half-Life 2 (also Orangebox), hat von dem was du sucht ein bisschen dabei.Dazu gibts noch eine nette Story. 
Und falls du willst, kannst du dir für ein bisschen neuen Content und bessere Grafik gleich noch den CinematicMod von FakeFactory drüberbügeln. (Geschmackssache)

Wenn es etwas mehr Horror sein soll:
F.E.A.R oder Dead Space-Reihe


----------

